# Show me bellys!!!



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Show me your frogs jelly belly!!!
This is my D. Auratus "Reticulated" 
Fern
Sorry for bad pic, iPad cam....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/8124-lets-see-those-bellies.html


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah I started his thread because for some Eason I can't see a lot of the photos on his board, including all of the pics on that thread


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice belly shot!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

a pic of one of my female southerns


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

My Bakhui pair when they were awaiting their new home


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Alanis playing dead


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Male Guápiles Oophaga pumilio.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow. Even upside down they are mind-blowing.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice pics! I have to try to get my others Anyone else got a jelly belly?


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I love your new pumilios Blue pumilio I was just looking at that thread. Gorgeous new additions!


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

My "angel" Intermedius imitator...



Standard imitator...



-Chris


----------



## Beeguy123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Solarte Male!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice pics! Anymore??....


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Epipedobates anthonyi "Highland" and Oophaga pumilio "Almirante".


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

My Patricia tad wanted to show off his/her belly!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Costa Rican Auratus Belly Show...



-Chris


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What beautiful frogs, Mike!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Agreed!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Not such a good shot but....


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

These are Guibemantis pulcher.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

On your mark, set:




Another:



A face:



Some blue:


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

nice pics everyone!


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## dawndj (Nov 23, 2008)

Bcs TX said:


> On your mark, set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of frog is in photo 2 and 3?


Dawn


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Dawn,
1&2 vanzolini, 3 highland sirensis, 4 ss leuc, 5 bb auratus.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Benny Belly!


----------

